# "Bird" and her new buddies :)



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Bird (as my husband and I named her) arrived on our roof in the beginning of September and stayed for over a month and a half. Renee and others may be familiar with her story (posted "Two pigeons found in Piscataway, NJ " -- http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=23129). Not sure I posted the URL for the thread correctly  While she never returned to our backyard after my post on Oct 18 I did finally see her again -- seems that she's been "adopted" by a group of ferals not far from our house. She seems quite happy. I drive by the area just about every day so I'm keeping an eye on her and (now) the rest of the group. Recently I started dropping seed off (wild mix & safflower) every morning -- and now someone else is providing food as well. They'll probably get spoiled now  Funny thing is - until Bird showed up I never really paid much attention to these pigeons though I know they've been living there for years. I managed to get some photos yesterday (the first picture is Bird in our backyard tree on Oct 18) - hopefully as time goes by they will be more comfortable with me and I'll be able to get more closeups. I'm really looking forward to next spring and (hopefully) seeing some babies  Of course, I'll be keeping an eye on them throughout the winter. 

Enjoy the photos!

Dezirrae


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Some more photos of Bird's adopted family


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, "Bird" is quite the looker. Too bad she/he doesn't realize what the coming months are going to bring. Maybe someday she will realize how good she had it in a loft and go back home. When I have birds that have been missing, all of sudden, just show up one day out of the blue, I always wish I could know where they had been and what they had been doing. Especially when they are gone for months, as opposed to days.  
One thing about it, seems that once a bird has been missing and returns home on it's own, it's almost impossible to loose them again.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Well, Bird is a looker. I hope her little flock helps her survive out in the real world -- but do take her in if you get a chance. If she / he makes it to mate with the new buds, there should be some interesting colors in that flock.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Absolutely I will keep her if she ever let's me catch her - she's really captured my heart that's for sure. I wish I had known what to do the day she showed up when she was so calm -- probably would have been an easy "catch". At least I'm prepared now (thanks to all of you!!!) if I come across others needing help


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

She is a cutie, and looks at home with her new buddies.  Though I'm sure she wouldn't mind being in for the winter. We have a few white pigeons in most of the feral flocks around town, which presumably have left their homes to join the ferals. They sure stand out! Grey, grey, grey, grey, grey, white, white, grey, grey.....


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

try and catch the white one to and we will see because i can see it has a band maybe the owner would like it back


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Posted a few more photos of Bird and her family:
http://picasaweb.google.com/Dezirrae/PigeonsBirdBuddyAndBirdSFeralFamily

They seem to watch me whenever I drop off food now - but haven't come down to feed yet while I'm there. 

I do walk around the area and make sure that none are injured - so far, so good 

Question though - where they feed is a gravel path... should I also be providing any grit or is the gravel sufficient? 

Thanks to the great information I've read on this board - I have started to put grit out in my back yard (I'm assuming that mourning Doves need it - let me know if I'm wrong).


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hopefully they will get used to you and be bolder. Then at least you'll have a better chance of seeing if any look in need of help.

Be interesting to see if they or the doves go for grit. I put some out on my balcony for my ferals, but they ignore it - still pick up gravel or tiny stones around the apartments' grounds. Only one who does eat it is one who boldly walks into my lounge to eat when he gets the chance - now has his own food pot and bowl of grit. 

John


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Great pics, Dezirrae!

Bird looks content with her buddies!
Glad you crossed paths with s/he again!
Hopefully, Bird will allow you to get s/he home with you before winter!
Bless you for caring for Bird and Buddies!


----------

